# Samba total langsam

## tost

Hallo,

nachdem ich ziemlich verzweifelt sämtliche Möglichkeiten ausprobiert habe bin ich ratlos und wende mich an euch.

Ich habe ein Netzwerk mit 2 weiteren Windows XP Computern, die über einen Router mit mir verbunden sind.

Samba lief immer perfekt (7-9MB/s) in beide Richtungen. Bis ich irgendwann letztens eine OpenOffice Datei auf einen Windows XP Rechner ziehen wollte und das enorm lange gedauert hat. So fingen die Nachforschungen an.

Ich fand heraus, dass der Zugriff auf den Samba-Server einwandfrei funktioniert, der Datentransfer jedoch schon bei wenigen KB sehr sehr lange dauert.

Ich selber kann prima auf die XP Maschinen zugreifen..

Nachdem ich erst das Problem in der Samba Version vermutete und auch bei einem Downgrade auf 3.0.24-r3 das Ganze sich nicht besserte installierte ich den Kernel ~amd64 gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r2. Ich kompilierte cifs (und auch smbfs) sowohl fest als auch als Modul in den Kernel. In stable amd64 (gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8) und ~amd64 brachte dies jedoch keine Veränderung. 

Leider kann ich aus dem Log (log level 3) nicht viel lesen.

http://nopaste.info/247127fe31.html

Exemplarisch übertrage ich ein .jpg Bild mit nur wenigen kb. Dies dauert jedoch allein über 20sek.

Meine Samba-Konfiguration:

```
[global]

workgroup = IRGENDWAS

server string = Samba %v

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 100

log level = 3

map to guest = never

security = user

encrypt passwords = yes

interfaces = eth0

null passwords = no

obey pam restrictions = yes

pam password change = yes

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

local master = no

os level = 33

domain master = no

preferred master = yes

wins support = no

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[Bilder]

   path = /home/user123/Bilder

   comment = Bilder auf Gentoo

   browseable = yes

   writeable = no
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.28  USE="async cups pam readline -acl -ads -automount -caps -doc -examples -fam -ipv6 -ldap -python -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 0 kB
```

Woran könnte es liegen ? 

Die XP Rechner untereinander laufen im Netzwerk schnell und auch das Internet hat die üblichen Geschwindigkeiten.

Festplatte:

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  186 MB in  3.04 seconds =  61.24 MB/sec

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1614 MB in  2.00 seconds = 806.82 MB/sec
```

Grüße

tost

----------

## SvenFischer

Bevor man bei Samba sucht, sollte man andere Umstände ausschließen können:

- ist der Zugriff auch mittels ssh/putty zwischen Linux/Windows langsam (Datei kopieren).

- Ist das ganze nur in eine Richtung schnell/langsam unter Samba?

- könnte ein Problem mit Halb/Vollduplex vorliegen

- "ifconfig" meldet meines Wissens auch korrupte Pakete: Liegt die Zahl hoch?

Na ja, ich bin nicht so fit mit Samba...

----------

## schachti

Sind irgendwelche Firewalls im Spiel (iptables auf dem Linux-Rechner, die Windows-Firewall oder ein Fremdprodukt auf den Windows-Rechnern)? Bitte alle Firewalls, speziell die Windows-eigene, zu Testzwecken mal deaktivieren.

----------

## tost

Zunächst danke euch zwei.

 *Quote:*   

> - ist der Zugriff auch mittels ssh/putty zwischen Linux/Windows langsam (Datei kopieren).

 

Mit WinSCP erziele ich beim kopieren normale Ergebnisse. 10MB sind in wenigen Sekunden rübergeschoben.

 *Quote:*   

> - Ist das ganze nur in eine Richtung schnell/langsam unter Samba?

 

Nein komischerweise plötzlich in beide. Gestern dachte ich jedoch es sei nur beim Zugriff auf den Samba Server von Linux so.

 *Quote:*   

> - könnte ein Problem mit Halb/Vollduplex vorliegen

 

Werde ich prüfen, wobei eigtl. nichs geändert wurde (weder Hardware noch sonst irgendwie)

Nachtrag:

```
gentoo ~ # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 1

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000001 (1)

        Link detected: yes
```

 *Quote:*   

> - "ifconfig" meldet meines Wissens auch korrupte Pakete: Liegt die Zahl hoch?

 

Meinst du das ?

```
          RX packets:7629 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:2

          TX packets:7668 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sind irgendwelche Firewalls im Spiel (iptables auf dem Linux-Rechner, die Windows-Firewall oder ein Fremdprodukt auf den Windows-Rechnern)? Bitte alle Firewalls, speziell die Windows-eigene, zu Testzwecken mal deaktivieren.

 

Alles deaktiviert. Sowohl Windows intern als auch Iptables (komplett entfernt und auch im Kernel gelöscht).

Lediglich der Router hat noch eine aber die habe ich noch nie geändert, ist auch nicht der Grund.

Grüße

----------

## SvenFischer

Wenn das also in ale Richtungen von jedem Rechner zu jedem anderen mit ssh zügig funktioniert, dann bleibt es bei des smb Übertragung. Hast Du mal cifs/smb probiert im Konqueror probiert, das geht ja auch ohne samba server.

Fehlt evtl. doch etwas im Kernel? bei den Netzwerkprotokollen?

----------

## Bitspyer

Laufen alle Samba Dienste? (smb, nmb, winbindd)?

Ist net.lo gestartet? (Klingt doof, aber ich hatte es mal bei einem neuem Softlevel vergessen und hab mich dann tagelang gefragt, warum mein NFS-Server nicht kommen wollte.)

Greetz,

Bitspyer

----------

## tost

Ich komme leider momentan überhaupt nicht zu intensiveren Tests, sry

Momentan behelfe ich mir mit einem USB-Stick *schäm*

Ich berichte sobald ich Zeit finde. 

Aber ja net.lo wird bei "boot" schon gestartet

Grüße

----------

## tost

Scheinbar war der Netzwerkdrucker HP Color Laserjet 2600N für den langsamen Transfer im Netzwerk verantwortlich.

Nach einem Firmware-Update und einer ordentlichen Einstellung tut es inzwischen wieder einwandfrei seinen Dienst und ist gewohnt flott.

Danke für eure Hilfe

----------

